# 500 Khz



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Members are probably aware that moves are afoot to retain 500 khz as a heritage frequency to the Maritime Radio Service and some countries have already allocated it to amateurs on an experimental basis. The following seems to throw a different light on things.
Anyone any idea what navaids they are talking about?

*From the recent IMO COMSAR meeting. 
4.75 The Sub-Committee recalled that, at COMSAR 12, it had considered the proposal by IFSMA to preserve the heritage of the important frequency 500 kHz, and that it was considered that this frequency could be better used in future. The Sub-Committee had also considered it necessary to be very careful not to lose access to this very important frequency band, currently controlled in the maritime environment. 
4.76 The Sub-Committee noted that WP 5B had sent a liaison statement to WP 5A on studies related to WRC-11 Agenda item 1.23 stating that, prior to identification of preferred frequency bands for secondary amateur allocations in the 415-526.5 kHz bands, the maritime service must first consider existing and future requirements for ship and port safety spectrum in existing maritime spectrum to solve Agenda item 1.10.
It was also noted that the band was also under study for the provision of future systems for enhancing of safety of navigation at sea (e-navigation applications).*


----------



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

R651400
I do know that there are NAVTEX transmissions on 490 and 518KHZ and must not be interferred with in any way!!
Regarding the amateur bands I have just received a SRP NOV to my licence
for the bands 501 to 504khz allocation for Fort Perch Rock club callsign of GB4FPR and are hoping to be on the air on 502 khz on Marconi day on Sat 25th April 0000 to 2359 gmt using Marconi radio gear from an official Marconi station. Lets hope we can get the gear going in time!!
Aerials for this frequency may be a problem-----length.
Quite a few European countries have amateur allocations on these bands also USA, Canada I think presently hoping and Ireland are requesting people to apply for this band as well. Anything else I do not know about--sorry!
Regards ftf


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks above ftf. Have resolved the navtex transmissions on above freqs. Was thinking more along the lines of navaid like DF in the old days. Good luck with GB4FPR.


----------



## Tai Pan (Mar 24, 2006)

The ROA will be visiting Fort Perch Rock after the AGM. Am looking forward to seeing the tools of our trade.


----------



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

Tai Pan,
Yes ok we will look forward to seeing you all at the Fort.
Don't forget your scope and avo8 and your brains. HA-HA LOL!

R651400
Thanks your wishes. cheers 73's ftf


----------

